# x500 burns lawn



## PreacherCliff

First post: tiphat

Heat from the engine in My new* John Deere *x500 garden tractor burns the grass beneath the engine when I stop the tractor for a few minutes with the engine running,

Specifically, when I'm cleaning the deck with the water spray attachment after mowing.

I spoke to a maintenance man at the dealer and he says "Ain't never heard that before."

Have any of you x500 owners or mechanics "heard that before?" 

If so, how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Sounds like the exhaust is pointing straight down under the tractor - id measure the size of the exhaust pipe - then run to the autoparts store and get a plain exhaust elbow to direct it to the side/front.

Small engines throw a lot of heat , specially if its a large yard to mow.


----------



## PreacherCliff

Thanks Pal:


It is a new 29-day-old tractor and the exhaust pipe exists on the front right side. I feel hot air under the engine when it is running, but I think it is just the air-cooling function doing its job. 

I don't hear anything that sounds like an exhaust leak either. 

Cliff


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have an older 316 that actually has a 3/16 inch steel pan beneith the motor. Does yours have any buffer beneath the motor to seperate it from the grass? Shouldn't be doing the burn thing. I would really press the dealer about that because if you ever stopped on dead grass, there could be a fire. This becomes a liability. I'd certainly mention this to the dealer.


----------



## PreacherCliff

Thanks for the replies fellows! I checked under the machine and nothing seems amiss. It is just a big 26 hp Kaw that turns on the heat, straight down. The heat needs to go somewhere. I can hold my hand on ground level under the air blast and can withstand it. I've owned three Cub Cadets prior to his Deere John, and they push the heated air out the front. If Cub Cadet service was as convenient as the JD service, I would have purchased another Cub Cadet. Service (if needed) is a very convenient thing. My dealer is 5 miles away near Washington, NC. 

The grass around here is suffering already from lack of water, and it would not take much heat to dry the blades of grass even further. I'll just keep this in mind when I stop the GT, and do so off the grass. I'll just regard the GT as a 4-wheel Harley Ultra Classic. It too was hot, but I enjoyed it for until I got tired of it! 

Thanks again everyone for helping. 

Cliff
Williamston, NC


----------



## mathmom3

We just bought a 300 series tractor that does the same thing. The heat shield, that is supposed to be there, is there. When I talked to my dealer he said "never heard of such a thing", but said he would come and take a look (I took a photo on my cell phone with me, to show them). After looking it over and talking to JD, seems JD knows of the problem and has a heat shield add on that they are sending my dealer. They will come out and install it as soon as it arrives. I'd call my dealer and let them know that there really is a problem and they should call JD.

Meg


----------



## Madison120

My Z645 does the same thing. The heat shield protects the underside of the muffler, but the exhaust blows out from the side onto the ground burning the grass. When I finish mowing, I idle the engine down on the driveway, then park on the grass and shut it off for cleaning. My L120 never did this, but i don't remember what direction the exhaust faced from the engine. BTW, I have the new Briggs cyclonic engine so it is not exclusive to Kawasaki motors.


----------



## bbbad2

*Poor X500 design*

I bsought a new John Deere X500 last year 2011. I had problems with it burning the grass when I stopped and emptied the grass catcher. When I took it back to the dealer I was told there was a heat shield that would deflect the heat to the sides. After it was installed at the dealership (for no cost) it helped when mowing at slow speeds. It still burnt the grass at stopping. I was told by the John Deere tec. to keep the mower at top r.p.m.. . It still burns the grass. I am still in the process of fighting with John Deere to fix the problem. I am being told I am the only one in the country having a proplem like this. First if it was not a problem why did John Deere come out with a kit to fix the problem? Any way you look at it, it is a design problem with the mower. The dealer was to make a home made plate for the bottom of the mower. My question is if you are restricting the air flow on a air cooled engine how long will the engine last? It just the same old cover up.


----------



## rglass1144

I have the X500 and it too burns the grass when stopped. I find three burn spots usually. I think it is coming from the spindles that hold the mower blades on. It is not the exhaust, that blows straight out the side. I always try not to stop on the grass now. Anybody have a liquid cooled engine that burns the grass? If so, it probably is coming from the spindles. It's hard to tell because it does not show up right away. I usually see the burn marks a day or two after mowing. The grass will green up again, but it is very annoying.


----------



## PreacherCliff

rglass1144 you have a different problem. My grass burns beneath the engine while I have the water hose connected to the water hose attachment and cleaning the deck. The burned place is about 16 X 12 inches as I recall, and it does not green up very fast. 

Check yours by placing your hands on the ground below the engine while it is hot and running.

I now hose the grass beneath the engine before I connect it to the deck for power cleaning. I run the engine about 2 minutes during the cleaning process. No more burns.

Your deck may sitting low enough to be "beating" the green out of your grass, rather than "heating" it. 

Thanks for you input. Best regards!


----------



## rglass1144

PreacherCliff said:


> rglass1144 you have a different problem. My grass burns beneath the engine while I have the water hose connected to the water hose attachment and cleaning the deck. The burned place is about 16 X 12 inches as I recall, and it does not green up very fast.
> 
> Check yours by placing your hands on the ground below the engine while it is hot and running.
> 
> I now hose the grass beneath the engine before I connect it to the deck for power cleaning. I run the engine about 2 minutes during the cleaning process. No more burns.
> 
> Your deck may sitting low enough to be "beating" the green out of your grass, rather than "heating" it.
> 
> Thanks for you input. Best regards!


I will experiment with this problem. I will drive a stake into my lawn, drive the front of the tractor up to the stake after the tractor has been used for a while to get good and hot. Let it run for a couple of minutes. When the burn mark appears, usually in a day or two, I will measure back from the stake to the burn mark. Then transfer that measurement to the tractor from the front end back. That should give me an accurate indication of the heat source. I don't think it is burning the grass but actually stressing the grass. Do you ever see smoke during this event?


----------



## rglass1144

rglass1144 said:


> I have the X500 and it too burns the grass when stopped. I find three burn spots usually. I think it is coming from the spindles that hold the mower blades on. It is not the exhaust, that blows straight out the side. I always try not to stop on the grass now. Anybody have a liquid cooled engine that burns the grass? If so, it probably is coming from the spindles. It's hard to tell because it does not show up right away. I usually see the burn marks a day or two after mowing. The grass will green up again, but it is very annoying.


Test reply


----------



## PreacherCliff

I await your tests. Thanks. There is no smoke during the heating (burning) process. The grass just turns brown after a day or so. I used the wrong word, "burn," in my original post. Should have said something like, "heats and turns brown." 

Rest Regards


----------



## bbbad2

*x500*

Ok guys I'm mowing at 3 1/4 inches tall. I can tell you it is not the exhast that is burning the grass. If you put your hand under the front end near the engine you will feel heat blowing down from the motor. I find 3 burn marks on the grass 2-3 days after mowing. One under the motor and two at each sides of the motor. Then the mower was brand new and I was mowing slow and stopped for just a few seconds it would burn the grass. The dealer installed the factory heat sheilds that where to stop that problem and it helped. If you are dumping the grass catcher bags it will burn the grass every time. Next I was told by John Deere when sitting still now to let the engine idle. I was told to run it full throttle. That I did and it will burn the grass every time. Next I was told by John Deere to shut off the engine. Now that make no sense to me. It I was pulling a spot sprayer and got off the mower to spray I'm not going to shut off the mower and run the battery down using the sprayer. Come on now I'm not spending over $7,000 on a new mower to have it burn the grass. If it was not a problem please tell my why John Deere would tool up to make heat deflectors in the first place?????


----------



## rglass1144

I measured the distance from the post to the burn mark. It is coming from the engine area for sure. I put my hand under the engine when I did the experiment and I did not think it was hot enough to stress the grass but I was wrong, it did stress the grass and it turned brown a couple of days later. Maybe I should trade this one in and get the liquid cooled model. Like I havn't spent enough already. You are correct. There are burn marks at the location that the grass bags are emptied. And anyplace else I stop for more than just a few seconds. Do the JD heat deflectors have a part number?


----------



## PreacherCliff

???????:tractorsm


----------



## ks1553

I just got a x310,Iwent out yesterday and checked it,it has 2 thin medal strips on each side of frame right under the bottom of hood,to deflect heat from engine to the side


----------



## bbbad2

Sorry I do not have the part number for the heat deflectors for the John Deere X500. When I went back to the dealer and complained they came and picked it up and installed them. They are only two thin strips on stamped metal that go on each side of the bottom on the mower. As I said it helped but if you are at a stop of only as short as 30 seconds the grass is going to burn. I have a real problem spending $7000 on a a lawn mower that burns the grass. I indend to keep on John Deere untill this problem is fixed. If you are having a problem PLEASE CALL OR EMAIL JOHN DEERE AND TELL THEM ABOUT THE PROBLEM. I think they know about the problem but will not fix it unless we all demand they fix it. As I said before if there was not a problem then why did John Deere tool up and make heat deflectors that only sort of fix the problem?????????? Any one hear about a class action law suit? It happen a few years back when they sold us mowers that where over rated on horse power.


----------



## PreacherCliff

A Part number that can fix the John Deer X500 heat problem , is GTX 2100, available at Cub Cadet Dealers. After 3 reliable Cub Cadets, I went Green because JD built a big new dealership 5 miles from my home. Other than the annoying heat beneath the engine, I am getting good service from my X500. Even so, I wish I had bought another Cub Cadet.


----------



## bbbad2

Are you telling my the the Cub Cadet parts will fit the John Deere X500? Keep in mind I have allready installed the John Deere heat deflectors.


----------



## PreacherCliff

YOU MISSED IT!!!!! 

Check out that part number. You will find it to the the WHOLE LAWN TRACTOR!

REPLACING THE DEERE WITH THE CUB CADET WILL FIX YOUR PROBLEM.

BEST REGARDS AND KEEP GRINNING!


----------



## rglass1144

Air cooled engines run hotter when using fuel that has ethonal (alcohol derived from corn) in it. On my small high performance engines I always use non oxenegated gasoline. 100% gasoline with NO ethonal added. When I use it in the X500 it lasts longer too. I don't know if it would cool the engine enough to not stress the grass.


----------



## RVP1

*Burns Grass*

I have had the burnt grass problem on my x500 since it was new. I have not ruled
out the exhaust. It appears the exhaust may hit the right tire/wheel depending on the angle of the wheel and be deflected to the ground. After making a deflector for the exhaust it stopped. I am still working on it. This machine is bigger than my old LX178
but is not as good. It doesn't ride as good, is louder ( air cooled vs the better liquid cooled)


----------



## Cannonball

*Burns Grass*

I have a 2013 X534 and it burns grass in the time it takes to move a garden hose out of the way. Its gotta be 10 seconds max. I wait 2 days and there is a dead spot. It's as good as roundup. I complained to JD and they deny any problem. They came out to put on a heat shield which did reduce the size of the burn spot but did not eliminate it. Now they say there are no more solutions except to park on cement. I find this ludicrous. Their response to this situation is typical of a large company that just doesn't get it. We as consumers need to demand better. I have one simple solution. DO NOT BUY A JOHN DEERE LAWN TRACTOR!!!


----------



## rpalmer

The 3 burn spots have been an annoying problem since I purchased my X 500. Equally annoying is the blow out of leaves and pine needles when I'm bagging with my Power Flow bagger. Leaves blow away from the front and side of the mower deck. Some leaves and pine needles are blown up on the deck requiring the plastic pulley guards to be removed and debris removed. My old 240 with a Power Flow never did this. It bagged leaving my yard spotless of all debris. My dealer claims that I am the only person that has complained about these problems. He has not offered any assisstance at all. Don't get me started with the John Deere X 500's bone jarring bouncy ride!


----------



## RVP1

ertherherh


----------



## Country Boy

As for the burn spots, it may be that the muffler is burning the grass if you park it for any length of time. I've installed heat shield kits on a few Ariens zero turn mowers at work for the same reason. Not everyone has the problem, but when they do, I install the guard. Its just a piece of metal that is bent under the muffler and sits between the muffler and the grass to keep the heat from radiating onto the grass. You could make your own if John Deere doesn't have anything.

As for the bagger issue, check your deck level. The deck should be pitched about 1/8" to 1/4" lower in front than the rear. If its level or pitched up in the front, it can cause just what you describe. Does that bagger have a blower with it, or do the mower blades blow the grass into the bagger bins? If it just has the blades blowing the grass up there, see about getting high lift blades for the unit or see if there are paddles to bolt onto the blades for the same effect. High lift blades create more suction than the mulching blades that seem to be common these days. Mulching blades do a terrible job of discharging grass or bagging.

If the tractor's ride is rough, you can let air out of the tires to soften the ride. On most mowers, you can air the front tires down to 10-12 PSI and the rear to 6-8 PSI. You want the tire to support the tractor without extreme sidewall bulging, yet letting air out will soften the tires and the ride. I've seen tires from the factory on some of our Ariens units in excess of 25lbs on the front and 20 on the rear. It seems like the suppliers of the tire and rim assemblies likes to overpressure their tires by a wide margin. The pressure on the sidewall of the tire is the maximum recommended pressure, not the only pressure you can run.


----------

